# Hanging Drywall Perpendicular To The Floor?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That depends on where you live. I was told that "earthquake prone" regions require S/R to be installed horizontally.

Other than that possible issue, you can install sheets vertically.


----------



## DIYScott (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Considering that I live in Los Angeles I better find out about this. Anyone in the Sothern California region happen to know?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I've always been curious about why drywall is hung horizontally. Many rooms are short enough that an 8' piece reaches the ceiling, so that way there would be no butt joints. Wouldn't everyone get a better finish if sheets were hung vertically? 

I'm sure there's a good reason why they're not, but what is it?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

years back I asked this same question Nate.

If you don't stagger the joints you risk landing on a crowned / bellied stud or ceiling joist. It can take alot of skimming to make the in & out look go way.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

In all of LA I'm thinking there's got to be a drywall supply house that carries 4 1/2 ft wide drywall. Hit the phonebook and you'll probably find it quick.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As jogr posted: 

To clarify; There is such a thing as 54" wide sheetrock, over the standard 48" wide product. Just about any "Drywall Supply" house sells it.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

While we're answering fundamental drywall questions, why are ceilings generally furred out before hanging drywall? Why not put the drywall on the joists? Is it to get a more even surface? Or to make fishing wires easier?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Furring out ceilings for drywall is a regional thing. In some areas it is the norm, in others the norm is to go right on the joists. Both sides will strongly support their method.

I'm pretty sure the furring is to level the surface but it's not the norm here.


----------

